# Corvus - NACHTRAID - Onyxia *23.45 - 03.15Uhr



## Kazabeth (11. November 2009)

Servus,

*<Corvus> * sucht noch einige Member in zahlreichen Bereichen um den Spielerpool für Cataclysm zu erweitern.

Wir sind eine *Nachtraidgilde* auf dem *Server Onyxia*.

Unsere Raidzeiten:
Montags, Mittwochs, Donnerstags, Sonntags jeweils von *23:45 bis 03:15 Uhr*.

Wir existieren schon seit vielen Jahren und haben diverse Erfolge in allen großen Raidinstanzen erzielt.
Wir sind eine Ansammlung aus Gastronomen, Schichtarbeitern, Abendschülern etc., die es sich zum Ziel gemacht haben, den Content entgegen der Daywalker erst Nachts zu bewältigen.
Dabei sind wir keines Falls eine nur auf's Non-Hardmode raiden ausgerichtete 24/7 Gilde, sondern eine freundschaftliche aber dennoch ehrgeizige PvE-Gemeinschaft wo alle geben was sie können.



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Klassenbedarf Stand -14.02.2011 -*

Priester..........Healer:_hoch | Caster: geringl
Magier...........gering
Hexer............gering

Druide...........Tank: hoch  | Healer: gering | Meele: mittel | Caster: hoch
Schurke..........gering

Schamane........Healer: gering | Meele: hoch | Caster: gering
Jäger.............gering 

Paladin...........Tank: hoch| Healer: gering |Meele: gering
Krieger...........Tank: hoch | Meele: gering
Todesritter......Tank: gering | Meele: gering
*
Gesamt: 2-3 Healer | 2-3 Meele | **1 Range| *

Alle Raidplatze werden kompetitiv vergeben. Überduchschnittlich gute Bewerbungen werden dementsprechend auch bei geringem Bedarf berücksichtigt!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Was wir (derzeit noch) bieten können:*
- Cataclysm 9/12 (25er)
- Homepage, TS3, Forum
- Familiäre und sehr menschliche Atmosphäre
- Faire Lootverteilung nach Leistung und Anwesenheit (EPGP) 
- 4 Raidtage

*Ihr solltet mitbringen:*
- Ein hohes Maß an Spielverständnis und Movement
- Die Bereitschaft, sich vorweg Taktiken neuer Encounter anzueignen
- Ein ideal verzaubertes, gesockeltes und Cata-taugliches Gear 
- Aktivität und Zuverlässigkeit, min. 75% Raidbeteiligung erwünscht
- Keine Diven, die nicht mit Kritik und möglicher Warteposition umgehen können 
- Den Drang, euch immer zu verbessern - sowohl Equip als auch Spielstil
- Raiderfahrung in den aktuellen 25er-Raid-Instanzen
- TS-3 und funktionierendes Headset
- Spaß an deinem Char
- Aktiv und motiviert an den Raidtagen da zu sein
- Einen PC, der euch das Spielen ohne Lags und Dauerdiscs ermöglicht
- Min. Alter von 18 Jahren bzw. eine entsprechende geistige Reife 

Seid ihr nun interessiert und glaubt wir können euch genau das bieten was ihr sucht?

Haltet ihr euch für eine Bereicherung für unseren Nachtraid?

Dann bewerbt euch, im Game, einfach Gemini, Letha, Soupinamug oder Nathaliana anwhispern, natürlich helfen euch die Member unserer Gilde gerne weiter bei Fragen. 
Ihr könnt euch selbstverständlich auch direkt bei uns im Forum per P.M. an einen von uns bewerben, wenn eure Bewerbung anonym bleiben soll, oder im entsprechenden Thread. 

*Das Forum findet ihr auf: http://www.nachtraid.de*


Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbung

Gruß,
Kazabeth/ Nathaliana


----------



## Kazabeth (16. Februar 2010)

/push it


----------



## Kazabeth (27. Februar 2010)

/hochschieb


----------



## Kazabeth (9. März 2010)

/push


----------



## Kazabeth (31. März 2010)

/push it


----------



## Kazabeth (7. April 2010)

/update


----------



## Kazabeth (26. April 2010)

/push


----------



## Kazabeth (28. April 2010)

/push


----------



## Kazabeth (5. Mai 2010)

/push it


----------



## Kazabeth (13. Mai 2010)

/push


----------



## Kazabeth (25. Mai 2010)

/push


----------



## Kazabeth (16. Juni 2010)

/push


----------



## Kazabeth (20. Juni 2010)

/push (*update*)


----------



## Kazabeth (1. November 2010)

/push


----------



## Kazabeth (15. November 2010)

/push


----------



## Kazabeth (28. Januar 2011)

/push


----------



## Kazabeth (4. Februar 2011)

/push


----------



## Kazabeth (15. Februar 2011)

/push


----------

